# Because I love your country so much and I truly miss it



## palandar

Hi there, I'd like how to say this sentence in Turkish.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tulpan

Çünkü ülkenizi çok seviyorum ve gerçekten (hakikaten) özlüyorum.


----------



## palandar

Thanks. I wasn't too far off.


----------



## dr.izbul

.
The sentence:

I love your country so much and I truly miss it.
Ülkenizi çok seviyorum ve onu gerçekten özlüyorum.

----------------------------

The adverbial clause:

_*Because*_ I love your country so much and I truly miss it, ..........
Ülkenizi çok sevdiğim ve onu gerçekten özlediğim _*için*_, ..........

-----------------------------

Lexical choice:

"gerçekten" or "hakikaten".

-----------------------------

Idiomatic variety:

"gerçekten" or "gerçek anlamda".

"hakikaten" or "hakiki anlamda".

Difference in sense: minimal.
.


----------



## tulpan

dr.izbul said:


> .
> The sentence:
> 
> I love your country so much and I truly miss it.
> Ülkenizi çok seviyorum ve onu gerçekten özlüyorum.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> The adverbial clause:
> 
> _*Because*_ I love your country so much and I truly miss it, ..........
> Ülkenizi çok sevdiğim ve onu gerçekten özlediğim _*için*_, ..........
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Lexical choice:
> 
> "gerçekten" or "hakikaten".
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Idiomatic variety:
> 
> "gerçekten" or "gerçek anlamda".
> 
> "hakikaten" or "hakiki anlamda".
> 
> Difference in sense: minimal.
> .


 
Gerçekten harikasınız. Sitenize girdim ve hayran kaldım. İki dili de bu kadar incelikleriyle bilen birisi az bulunur. Keşke ortaokulda siz bizim İngilizce öğretmenimiz olsaydınız ve Türkçe olarak İngilizce dilini anlatsaydınız. 

İngilizceyi maalesef Türk olupta dersi hiç bilmediğimiz bir dilde yani İngilizce konuşarak anlatan...anlatmaya çalışan (Ankara TED) Türk öğretmenlerden dinleyerek öğrenmeye çalıştık. Hiçbir şekilde TÜRKÇE konuşmuyorlardı, bizler İngilizce bilmediğimiz halde.

Maalasef bu sistem gerçekten çok yanlış...ve boşu boşuna insanı yoruyor ve vakit kaybettiriyor. Dünyada bu sistemi uygulayan toplam 7 ülke varmış ve çoğuda Afrika'daymış. Mesela Bulgaristan'da yabancı dil öğretirken (İngilizce, Fransızca gibi)  Bulgar öğretmenler kendi ana dilinde konuşarak yabancı dil öğretiyorlar ve çok başarılı olduklarını ilerki senelerde görüyorsunuz.


----------



## Volcano

palandar said:


> Hi there, I'd like how to say this sentence in Turkish.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Ülkenizi çok sevdiğim için onu gerçekten özlüyorum.*


----------



## dr.izbul

Volcano said:


> *Ülkenizi çok sevdiğim için onu gerçekten özlüyorum.*


 
With due respect, please note:

Ülkenizi çok sevdiğim için onu gerçekten özlüyorum.
= Because I love your country so much, I truly miss it.

whereas the original text goes,
"Because I love your country so much and I truly miss it."

Please cf. #2 and #4 above.


----------



## Volcano

dr.izbul said:


> With due respect, please note:
> 
> Ülkenizi çok sevdiğim için onu gerçekten özlüyorum.
> = Because I love your country so much, I truly miss it.
> 
> whereas the original text goes,
> "Because I love your country so much and I truly miss it."
> 
> Please cf. #2 and #4 above.



*Is how I would like to say in Turkish.No difference in meaning*


----------

